# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS/Reports Manager Created Linked Drill Through

## donisha81

I have created a drillthrough report for my company which I deployed to the Admin/Test folder. I then created a folder for our business line users (lets call it the Company folder) and created linked reports from the prevously stated reports for them to access. I noticed while testing the linked reports that if I click on any of the drill through options it goes to the reports in my Admin/Testing folder instead of the other linked reports in the Company folder. Is there any way to make the linked reports look in that same folder?

----------


## shelts

I'd assume you haven't amended your parent report to point to the new location, moving the reports to the new folder won't change the contents and they will still be looking at the test area

----------

